# Drehstrommotor Leitungsschutz



## sps_ike (16 Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

folgende Situation:

Drehstrom-Motor 3KW der ca 1/Stunde für ca. 5 Minuten läuft, Motorschutz PKZM eingestellt auf Nennstrom 6,5A. Motorschutzschalter löst immer wieder
sporadisch aus. Mal gehts eine Woche gut mal nur einen Tag. Belastung des Antriebs immer gleich.
Klemmstellen sind OK, Motor, PKZM und Schütz wurden schon mal getauscht.

Nachdem der Motor auch einen PTC hat würden wir den gerne an ein Auswertegerät anschliessen und darüber den Motor schützen.

Frage: Wie weit darf der PKZ hochgedreht werden wenn der Leitungsschutz von z.B. NH-Sicherungen übernommen wird.

Können/müssen Leitungschutzorgane egal ob NH-Sicherungen, Automaten entsprechender Charakteristik oder Diazed-Sicherungen auch die Leitung
im Motor(Wicklung)schützen bzw. kann dies dann trotzdem durch einen Motorschutzschalter erfolgen auch wenn er für den Motorschutz viel zu hoch
eingestellt ist?

Vielen Dank für eure Infos

Grüße

Reini


----------



## MSB (16 Dezember 2014)

Also irgendwie ist der Problemlösungsansatz ein wenig ... seltsam.
Wenn die Belastung des Motors immer gleich wäre, würde der Motorschutz auch kein Problem darstellen.

Wenn du einen Übertemperaturschutz verwendest, hier also das PTC-Auswertegerät, musst du für den Motor überhaupt keinen Überlastschutz mehr vorsehen.
Der Überlastschutz (u.U. auch die NH-Sicherung) muss dann lediglich die Leitungsweg von Sicherung bis Motor angemessen schützen, sprich du kannst formal den PKZ auch wegschmeissen.

Quelle:
VDE0113-1 7.3

Aber wie gesagt, bei einer 08/15 Anwendung wie deiner würde ich eher ein grundsätzlicheres Problem vermuten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Dezember 2014)

Es kann ja sein das der Motor für die Anwendung Grenzwertig läuft, unter der Nutzung des
PTC Fühlers, ist der Antrieb sowieso besser gegen Überhitzung geschützt. Dann kann der PKZ 
auch 1 - 2 Ampere höher gedreht werden. Grundsätzlich würde ich mal den Strom auf allen 
drei Phasen messen, dieser sollte nicht höher als der Nennstrom des Antriebes sein und auf
allen Phasen gleich.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (16 Dezember 2014)

Auch wenn der Motor schon getauscht wurde, ist er denn richtig angeschlossen? Ich habe es leider schon zu oft erlebt, um mir diese banale Frage verkneifen zu können.


----------



## rheumakay (16 Dezember 2014)

Ich findes es ein wenig vorschnell , die Anlage wie von dir beschrieben um zu bauen.(Okay...Anlagenstillstand geht natürlich auch nicht)
Wie von MSB beschrieben: Natürlich kannst du den PKZ rausschmeißen und die Leitung des Motors über Leitungsschutzschalter absichern.Dann natürlich ,wie von dir umgebaut, mit Temperaturüberwachung. (Nix anderes macht ja ein PKZ: Überwachung thermische&Überlastauslösung)

Wie lange läuft die Anlage denn schon mit diesem Motor?
Wie hoch ist der Strom im "Leerlauf"?
Ist die Stromaufnahme gleichmäßig?
Läuft der Motor über Frequenzumrichter (nicht jeder PKZ mag FU´s)?
Klemmen am Motor alle fest?Auch die unter den Brücken?
Isolation des Motors?(Wenn dieser auf Betriebstemperatur ist)


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Dezember 2014)

Ergaenzend: Für die schnelle Beurteilung kommt bei mir immer der genormte Motorschnelltest "Handauflegen" zum Einsatz. Die gefuehlte Temperatur soll selten "heiss" und nie "aua" sein.
Laeuft der Mot. gleichfoermig oder Start/Stopp? Stern/Dreieck beachtet? Lagerschaden im Antriebsstrang?
Du hast bisher nicht beantwortet, wie der gemessene Motorstrom aussieht.

send wia hendi


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Dezember 2014)

Mal unabhängig von dem Genannten ...
- was macht der Motor genau ?
- was sagt der Hersteller des Motors dazu ?

Wenn du hier z.B. so eine Art Rundschalttisch-Anwendung hast dann würde der Motor, da er ja eigentlich immer nur beschleunigt und abbremst, sowieso immer im Grenzbereich betrieben werden ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## sps_ike (17 Dezember 2014)

Erstmal Danke für die vielen Antworten,

hier noch ein paar Infos

Motor läuft am Netz, Anlage in Betrieb seit ca. seit 3 Monaten, Stromaufnahme gleichmäßig und im Betrieb bei ca. 5,5A (Nennstrom 6,5), Motor nach ca. 5 Minunten Betrieb "handwarm" nicht aua, Motor richtig angeschlossen, mehrmals kontrolliert

Grüße 

Reini


----------



## Larry Laffer (17 Dezember 2014)

Ich formuliere meine Frage (und auch im Grunde die von Weißnix) noch einmal anders :
Wie wird der Motor betrieben ?
Was treibt der Motor an ?

Gerade nach deiner letzen Antwort ist die mögliche Erklärung für das Auslösen des PKZ entweder beim Betrieb des Motors oder bei dem PKZ (der könnte ja auch mal defekt sein) zu suchen.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## offliner (17 Dezember 2014)

Ist das zufällig ein IE3 Motor? Hier liegt der Einschaltrush deutlich über dem von IE2 Motoren, was nicht alle Schutzschalter verarbeiten können.
Siehe hierzu auch: www.siemens.de/ie3ready


----------



## sps_ike (18 Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

Antrieb ist ein Förderband, das ohne Material anläuft, dann mit Material beaufschlagt wird und nach ca. 5Min wieder abgeschaltet wird, danach Pause ca. 1h. Materialfluss eigentlich gleichmäßig weil vorgeschaltete Zellradschleusse. Motor ist ein IE3 Motor, Leerlaufstrom liegt gemessen bei ca. 3,8A, lt. Datenblatt 3,6A.
PKZ wurde wie oben geschr. schon getauscht.
Wir machen ja nichts Falsches wenn wir den Motorschutz über den PTC ausführen, mir geht's jetzt eigentlich darum eine Regel für die Einstellung des Motorschutzschalters  bzw. Grösse der Sicherungen für solche Fälle aufzustellen.

Also wenn Motorschutzschalter drin, aber PTC-Auswertung: max. Einstellung Motorschutzschalter?

Wenn kein Motorschutzschalter drin, PTC-Auswertung: max. Absicherung nur abhängig von Motorzuleitung( Querschnitt, Länge ...)?


Vielen Dank

Grüße

Reini


----------



## Knaller (18 Dezember 2014)

Moin 
Prüf mal die Phasen.   Aber nicht mit einem diggi Messgerät.  So einen schönen"Duspol" nehmen.   Das gleiche hatte ich auch da fehlte sporadische eine Phase lag an der hauptverteilung.   Bei leistungsabnahme verbog sich der Draht schlechter Kontakt.  Nach durch Verfärbung der Schrauben zusehen.    Gruß herbert


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rostiger Nagel (18 Dezember 2014)

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, das er die vielen Tips mitgelesen hat und der Strom auf allen drei phasen gleich ist.
Wenn der Leerlaufstrom schon höher liegt als der Laststrom und Elektrisch, dh. Anschlüsse, Spannung usw., alles
in Ordnung ist, wurde der Antrieb schlicht und errgreifend falsch ausgelegt. Alles Maßnahmen um den PKZ zum halten
zu bringen sind Pfusch.

Ist der Antrieb den vom Maschinenbauer oder Motorlieferanten berechnet worden?


----------



## weißnix_ (18 Dezember 2014)

Also wenn ich das so lese komme ich zu dem Schluss, das erstens der Tipp von Offliner wohl der wertvollste Hinweis ist.

Kannst Du uns einen Tip geben, wann Dein Motorschutz auslöst? Wahrscheinlich beim Anlauf. Ich gehe davon aus, die 3.8A sind mit leerem Band gemessen.
Eaton PKZ ist angeblich IE3ready. 
Evtl. liegt das Problem beim Direktschalten (langes Band, hohe Massenträgheiten). An der Stelle pflichte ich dem rostigen Nagel voll bei in Bezug auf die Antriebsauslegung. Sollte der PKZ beim Starten auslösen wäre also ein Sanftanlauf/FU anzudenken.

Zum Thema Sicherung/Motorschutz: Die Sicherung übernimmt NUR den Leitungsschutz. Der Motorschutz ist Aufgabe des Motorschutzgeräts. Ob Du jetzt eine PTC-Auswertung oder ein Motorschutzrelais oder einen Motorschutzschalter einsetzt hängt von Deinen Anforderungen ab.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (18 Dezember 2014)

Für schwer anlaufen setzen wir der "klassische" art von Motorschutz ein.
Das heißt Kurzschlussschutz und Thermische Schutz von einander getrennt.

Dann braucht man eine einstellbar thermisches block oder z.b. ein elektronische variant (Simocode).

Bram


----------



## sps_ike (18 Dezember 2014)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wenn der Leerlaufstrom schon höher liegt als der Laststrom und Elektrisch,  Alles Maßnahmen um den PKZ zum halten
> zu bringen sind Pfusch.


  Leerlaufstrom lt. Datenblatt 3,6 A
gemessen Motor abgekuppelt: 3,8 A
Nennstrom: 6,5A
Stromaufnahme bei normaler Last: 5,5A

immer alle Phasen gleich, Strom mit Fluke-Stromzange und Netzspannung mit Multimeter Gossen-M.. gemessen

würde ich jetzt mal nicht als Pfusch bezeichnen

Evtl. noch eine Vermutung wären kurze Spannungseinbrüche beim Einschalten grösser E-Heizungen am gleichen Trafo

Wir klemmen jetz mal den PTC an, drehen den PKZ höher bzw. tauschen gegen den nächsthöheren aus und besorgen uns einen Schreiber für Spannung/Strom


Vielen Dank für eure Infos

Grüsse

Reini


----------



## de vliegende hollander (18 Dezember 2014)

> Leerlaufstrom lt. Datenblatt 3,6 A
> gemessen Motor abgekuppelt: 3,8 A
> Nennstrom: 6,5A
> Stromaufnahme bei normaler Last: 5,5A



Jetzt wollen wir auch noch der Anlaufstrom wissen..

Bram


----------



## magmaa (18 Dezember 2014)

> Jetzt wollen wir auch noch der Anlaufstrom wissen..



Genau und wann der Motorschutz rausliegt gleich beim Einschalten?
Dann kann es bei einem IE3 Motor der inrush current sein dies tritt dann eher sporadisch auf...


----------



## Noobi30 (27 Dezember 2014)

Ich würde den Schutz mal etwas höher stellen. 7A sollte für den Motor kein problem sein. 
Ich würde den Schutz nie auf Nennstrom einstellen. Wenn der Motor mal kurzfristig etwas mehr Leistung bringen muss, wird ihn das nicht umbringen.


----------



## Ottmar (27 Dezember 2014)

Hi!

Einen Motorschutzschalter stellt man aber genau auf den Nennstrom ein. Alles andere ist pfusch.

Gruß,

Ottmar


----------



## Noobi30 (27 Dezember 2014)

Hi,
was soll daran pfusch sein? Viele glauben anscheinend das der Motor bei 1 µA über Nennstrom direkt kaputt geht?! Letztendlich kommt es auch auf die Isolierklasse drauf an.
In der Schutztechnik wird z.B. ein 10KV Motor auch nicht auf Nennstrom eingestellt, da hat man teilweise das 1,2x In im Schutzrelais eingestellt.

Gruß Christian


----------



## de vliegende hollander (27 Dezember 2014)

> da hat man teilweise das 1,2x In im Schutzrelais eingestellt.



In ein elektronisches Schutzrelais kann man die Auslösung genau definieren.

Das einstellen am Dreh Rad einer Motorschutzschalter ist sowieso immer "phi mal Daume".
In der Praxis ist das wahrscheinlich mal 0,95 x In ,dann mal 1,05 x In

Ich bin auch der Meinung das Mann Nennstrom ein zu stellen hat. Egal ob ein auch noch ein PTC drinnen ist.

Mal ein fall was ich erlebt hab :

Elektriker : Ich hab den Motorschutz ausgetauscht.. Sollte eigentlich 1A einstellen an das ding aber die geht bloß runter bis 1,5A......
Ich : Kannst du so nicht machen --> 0,5A ist schon 50% überlast.
Elektriker : Rede nicht so ein kwatsch..
Ich : Dan sind wir ausgeredet.
Am gleiche Tag festlaufer im Antrieb und Motor abgeraucht....

Elektriker : Ow.. 

Bram

TE wollte uns noch den Anlaufstrom verraten..

Wieviel grad ist die Umgebungstemperatur im Schrank wo der MKZ verbaut ist ?


----------



## Ottmar (27 Dezember 2014)

Hi!



Noobi30 schrieb:


> Hi,
> was soll daran pfusch sein? Viele glauben anscheinend das der Motor bei 1 µA über Nennstrom direkt kaputt geht?! Letztendlich kommt es auch auf die Isolierklasse drauf an.
> In der Schutztechnik wird z.B. ein 10KV Motor auch nicht auf Nennstrom eingestellt, da hat man teilweise das 1,2x In im Schutzrelais eingestellt.
> 
> Gruß Christian



Es handelt sich weder um einen 10kV-Motor, noch glaube ich, dass der Motor bei 1µA über Nennstrom direkt kaputt geht.
Der Motorschutzschalter ist auf den Nennstrom des Motors einzustellen - so lernt man das von Grund auf (Lehre) und das hat auch seinen Grund.
Der Motorschutzschalter bildet den thermischen Zustand des Motors ja nur nach. Dafür sollte die einzige vorhandene Referenzgröße (Nennstrom) richtig eingestellt sein.


Gruß,

Ottmar


----------

